# Cups error message from log help needed

## grj

I have installed Gentoo and except for printing it works great. I attached an Epson Stylus C600 printer to the parallel port and installed CUPS according to a very good instruction sheet on the desktop installation. However my printer does not work. It shows up on the parallel port and I can select the drivers. I compiled into the kernel parallel support and character device support as per the various post. When I searched google for the below error all that was found was another unanswered post with the same error. Here is the message:

unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 8!

All help appreciated.

Thanks,

----------

## schutten

I guess you are using cups version 1.1.15.

This one is broken, see bug filed at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3848.

Not much activity happened yet on resolving this bug (that's OK, since most people maintaining gentoo are very busy I guess), but I cannot believe that this version has not been masked yet...

Anyway to resolve this:

unmerge cups (emerge -C cups), put version 1.1.15 in package.mask (add a line with =net-print/cups-1.1.15, to not forget to update after every rsync...), then emerge cups again (first test with emerge -p cups if it really will emerge version 1.1.14-r4 now...).

This resolved it for me.

----------

## schutten

Allright, the non-working cups version has been masked, so all should be fine now...

----------

## leej

 *schutten wrote:*   

> Allright, the non-working cups version has been masked, so all should be fine now...

 

Well, provided you don't want to do a world update, because cups may be fixed, but it knackers up the ghostscript dependencies.

Time to unmask I think.  :Wink: 

----------

## grj

I have it working now. I unmerged the cups I installed. as a previous not said then I did an "emerge rsync" and then "emerge gimp-print-cups" followed by "rc-update add cupsd default". Then I started the server using "/etc/init.d/cupsd". Then configured it accordingly.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## Django

Hi guys,

I had a similar problem (same message in the log, not sure if it's the same cause tho   :Confused:  ).

I had followed the instructions in the desktop guide in order to get cups up and running. Every time I tried to print, the job was listed as cancelled and I had the message in the log.

I checked the forums for an answer and tried what was suggested and finally arrived at a solution.

For the sake of any other newbs out there, these are the steps I went thru to solve it:

As root:

/etc/init.d/cupsd stop

emerge rsync

emerge -u gimp-print-cups

emerge -C cups

emerge net-print/cups/cups-1.1.14-r4.ebuild

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

After all was done I was able to print to my usb connected Epson Stylus.

As I said earlier I am pretty much a newb at gentoo so I may have included some redundant steps in there, but it worked for me  :Smile: 

----------

